# Grizzly 1023 table saw dust collection prep



## amt (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello,

I recently bought a used Grizzly 1023 table saw (about 10-15 years old). I also picked up a HF 2HP dust collector. I have hooked up the dust collector to the saw and tried some cuts, but I am wondering if the dust collection could be improved. The saw did not come with a motor cover; however, I had the bright idea to fit a rubbermaid storage box which surprisingly fits great (with a bungy cord helping out). I am now wondering how I can improve the suction at the saw. I have noticed if I uncap the extra inlet on the dust collector, the air velocity seems to increase. Should I add another hose to that 2nd inlet and fit it somewhere else on the saw? Would that be a good opportunity to add above the table dust collection?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd hook a 2nd leg of the DC and go after the dust from the topside.

LJ's RetiredCoastie built this:


----------



## amt (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow, that looks fantastic.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Neat looking guard. Love the use of the car shop vac piece in there.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

That, Sir, is a very nice guard.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

knotscott that looks slick, seems like as soon as I put a zero clearance throat plate on a saw no matte how much DC I have connected I still get a face full of saw dust up top so I may try to build one of those.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

plans for that type of guard appeared a few years back in shopnotes magazine. from my personal experience, i found splitting the suction reduced the cabinet suction to much for my liking. i use a shop vac and "ghetto" version overhead collector driven by my shop vac. so the DC gets the cabinet and the shop vac gets the blade guard. both are activated automatically via daisy chained ivac switches. this allows the TS and shop vac( both 110v) to be powered off separate circuits and the 50-850 DC to be powered off a dedicated 220v line.


----------

